
Uber Is Losing a Billion Dollars per Quarter - imartin2k
http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2017/04/14/uber-losing-billion-dollars-per-quarter-can-make-volume/
======
beagle3
Back in 2000, the saying was "we lose a little bit on every deal, but we make
up for it in volume". Seems like Uber is along the similar path. History never
quite repeats, but it often rhymes.

